# The NEW Logic Benchmark Test



## tav.one (Mar 9, 2018)

The logic benchmark test has been helpful for figuring out the DAW's CPU performance on Mac.
I was about to ask @christianhenson to post his benchmark result on the iMac Pro but then I checked the scores again and saw that top on the list is 'Mac Pro 12-Core 2.7 Late 2013' and that can run 255 of the benchmark test tracks.

255 being Logic's instrument limit, all macs better than 12 Core Trashcan (18 Core iMac Pro) will have same results? *255 *(or not?)

So Should there be a new standard of benchmark test? Maybe more plugins on the insert or more complex midi data?

Link to current scores: http://logicbenchmarks.com/benchmark-results/


----------

